# Changing PC lights from straight pin to square pin



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it possible to replace the plug on these to have square pin configuration vs the existing straight pin?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi supersmirky,

I came across these in a previous post (I think on APC) and bookmarked them because they are so handy. Note that the price is for four (4)! Hope this helps!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-power-compact-bulb-square-pin-adapters-x4_W0QQitemZ380080545131QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item380080545131&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh that is awesome. I had no clue they made that stuff. Thank you!!


----------

